# wondering bout taiwan and rondo dough sheeter



## meet_joebebek (Jun 22, 2009)

hi i am trying to make puff pastry with ultra thin layer, about 1.5 mm to 2 mm. i might need to go down as thin as 1 mm also. i am a beginner in this field. i have been looking around and been offered two types of sheeters. one is from taiwan(lun pang) (brand new) selling for us $ 2300 and another is rondo(swiss made) (brand new) selling for 5200 euro, another brand is Pietroberto, Italy model runner s6(2nd hand) selling for us $4000 neg and bongard dough sheeter. could anyone who have used these equipments tell me the difference in pastry quality produced between the taiwan brand and these european brand. and how thin can the taiwan brand / european brand can go before the pastry break. thank you


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm only familiar with the Rondo, have the table top model and love it.

Don't know if the other models are reversible, that is, if there's a belt before and after the rolling device, so you can roll the dough through, set the rollers thinner, and roll back to the other side. The Rondo does this.

If all the other models are the same type, reversible, than all machines will give you the same quality. You should be able to go as low as 1/2 to 1 mm. Most machines are constructed so it ismpossible to set the rollers thinner than 1/2 mm because if the two rollers touch, then you have some problems.

Where the machines differ is in quality of construction and the scraper assembly. There should be a scraper resting on the top roller, and the bottom roller, on both sides. On some machines these scrapers are very hard to remove for cleaning, or wear very fast, or have an awkward method of holding them in place that traps alot of dough and flour.

Some machines are 3 phse which may require new wiring. Rondo is a 3 pahse, but has internal wirinig and some kind of a built in phase converter, so it only requires 220 volt.

I don't know if the Taiwanese brand is the same as Thunderbird (Thunderbird Real Estate - Buy and sell homes or land in Santa Cruz County- Aptos, Santa Cruz, Capitola, Boulder Creek, Watsonville. Foreclosed Properties and Eco Homes.). If so, it is probably a 120 volt single phase machine.

Choose the machine you are most comfortable with, but above all: Choose the machine that is sold by a company that will service it, and that stocks parts for it.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Whoa! didn't realize that there was some link to a real estate company. Google "Thunderbird" and you should find the website for kitchen equipment.

Also, "Fritsch" of Germany makes a nice table top reversible dough sheeter as well.


----------

